# Will Charger be at BIG E?



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

The BIG E is coming! Im going friday. Mmmmmmm Pork palace! Does anyone know if the MSP charger is going to be at the BIG E? Even though I dont like the charger, I wouldnt mind checking out that MSP one if they had it outside the Mass state building.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hopefully...and have some HOTTTT Model on it with an MSP bikini


----------



## zebra3 (Feb 28, 2006)

Andy, can I ask a silly question? What's the Big E?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

zebra3 said:


> Andy, can I ask a silly question? What's the Big E?


A good time and good food 
http://www.thebige.com/


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

I was there Saturday, negative on the Charger.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Maybe It will be there this week. You think they would bring it there on that flatbed and just park it at the state building for everyone to see. Dont go to close to the Rhode Island cruisers at there building, I saw a trooper flip out on a kid there once who leaned on the trunk of his car.


----------



## zebra3 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Andy, that looks pretty cool.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

F'ing great food!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Awesome food!! In fact I'm going tomorrow!! I can't wait!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

That must be a good detail to work. I dont know whos caravan that is though, I always see going through crowds of people with its LED lightbar and beeping its air horn.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Is this the BIG E in the background?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> Is this the BIG E in the background?


Um...I don't think so...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah I know they have that fence and all that road shit made me think it might be at one of the gates or something.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> Is this the BIG E in the background?


NO, but I think that is at Tpr. Longobardo's ( NYSP) funeral up in Saratoga Springs. I saw it up there


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I donno if the Charger will be there but I will be there on Sunday : - )


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

andy0921 said:


> I saw a trooper flip out on a kid there once who leaned on the trunk of his car.


Why in God's name would someone have so little respect as to lean on a police cruiser?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

bbelichick said:


> Why in God's name would someone have so little respect as to lean on a police cruiser?


The kid was a little special ed.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Then he should've worn his helmet...


----------

